# Syracuse, NY Farm Show



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There is a farm show in Syracuse at the fair grounds 26 - 28 February if it is close enough for any of you to attend. Might be some interesting turf stuff there too.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

about 3 hours from me. One of these day I will make it there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

At least this time someone did tell me that it was posted a week ago.  I checked and did see any posts about it. I figured somebody might be interested.


----------

